# What was your first guitar?



## LeffJoomis (Apr 19, 2014)

I was looking for a thread like this but I failed to find one, so I decided to create one! If a thread like this does already exist, then I apologize to the admins and you can feel free to delete my thread  

Anyway, I'll start it off. My first guitar, the one that started it all, was a B.C. Rich Warlock, Bronze Series. My brother had been playing guitar for something like 2 years when I decided I wanted to pick up the axe too. My cousin wanted to get rid of his old Warlock cause he had started playing bass instead, and he told me I could get it for like 50 bucks. I bought it off him of course, and played the hell out of it over the next four years. When I was starting to get into all the shreddy stuff I went through a big Yngwie phase. Influenced by him, I decided to remove the neck and scallop the fretboard. I wasn't careful enough though, and I kinda ruined the frets in the process. 







I still have it. In fact, it's sitting up against the wall behind me. This guitar has too much sentimental value for me to get rid of it, so it will accompany me, always  

Alright, guys! Go ahead and tell us all about the one that started it all!


----------



## max3000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh man I just realized I don't have a picture of it.. but it was an Ibanez GRG170DX.
Great guitar and very versatile (coil split for like 200 dollar guitar)

My actually first guitar was some Aria classical guitar.


----------



## Ripper7620 (Apr 19, 2014)

Still got it, still play it Washburn G20V:


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 19, 2014)

A behringer beginner pack thing... It was terrible but useable


----------



## ramses (Apr 19, 2014)

A Hondo strat with a single humbucker 


What!??

What!?


----------



## LeffJoomis (Apr 19, 2014)

Ripper7620 said:


> Still got it, still play it Washburn G20V:



Man, that looks worn as hell.... Awesome!!


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2014)

A bronze series warlock as a matter of fact, I'll try to find it and show you guys what state it's in now


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 19, 2014)

Epiphone SG...but the first one I actually liked was a Washburn Culprit.


----------



## fortisursus (Apr 19, 2014)

A seafoam green Epi SG. That thing is longggg gone.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 19, 2014)

This  (allthough this specific one isnt mine) it was pretty good but I remember the floyd was pretty bad so had some tuning issues.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 19, 2014)

An Alvarez RF-8 acoustic, I don't have any pictures of it though.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 19, 2014)

A first act guitar.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Apr 19, 2014)

this cheap epiphone sg junior. while it may have been a "starter" guitar that thing got full use and abuse.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 19, 2014)

BusinessMan said:


> A first act guitar.





First Act MLB series for me...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 19, 2014)

Epiphone Les Paul Special ll


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 19, 2014)

A squier sunburst strat that came with a practice amp, some picks, and a "bag".
I sold the guitar to my friend but still have the amp (which sucks).
It was a good guitar besides the hardware and electronics.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 19, 2014)

Peavey Tracer like this one.


----------



## User Name (Apr 19, 2014)

I went from a bc rich Bich, to a Dean cadillac, to a schecter omen 6 in a month. finally stuck with the schecter for a while because it was just godly compared to the other 2  

probably why i like schecter so much, the first guitar i really fell in love with was a schecter


----------



## LeffJoomis (Apr 19, 2014)

User Name said:


> I went from a bc rich Bich, to a Dean cadillac, to a schecter omen 6 in a month. finally stuck with the schecter for a while because it was just godly compared to the other 2
> 
> probably why i like schecter so much, the first guitar i really fell in love with was a schecter



I feel ya bro, first guitar I fell in love with was a Schecter too


----------



## NickS (Apr 19, 2014)

Black Squier Strat for me. As said before, it was a decent guitar but the hardware and electronics sucked.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 19, 2014)

Slammer Hamer! I got it when I was a kid and never played it. First guitar I played actively (and it wasn't until years after I got it) was an epiphone sg of some sort. I regret ditching that guitar and may buy a new one some time. First guitar I bought myself was a Douglas halo/whatever the explorer is called. I regret breaking that guitar (intentionally at the time.) Oldest guitar I still own is my Douglas scope, and I still love it. Plays great, and I've refinished it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 19, 2014)

One of these beauties. Fortunately for only about 6 months.

Memphis


----------



## Aghasura (Apr 19, 2014)

Harmony semi-hollow


----------



## haffner1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Really dating myself here-- the black Charvette 200 just like the one in the catalog here. Bought it new (man I'm old)! I still have it.


----------



## fastmerc (Apr 19, 2014)

My first one was a Series 10 Explorer copy.


----------



## Le Jeff (Apr 19, 2014)

Epiphone Les Paul Special or something. Awful guitar which met its demise when I tried to adjust the truss rod. It snapped while I was slacking it off, lol. The one after that though was this wine red Jay Turser LP. It should have sucked by all rights but it was a snarling beast - eventually the neck twisted and it was sacrificed on stage.


----------



## constepatdyak (Apr 19, 2014)

Epiphone Les Paul Special II. It actually was a pretty good guitar to be honest, the pickups were the worst part.


----------



## Swyse (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a squier mini strat.
Then I got a squier stagemaster
Then I got a les paul special II.
Then I got my first nice guitar, it was a 1987 ibanez Pro540R
its kinda murky after that, i've had way too many guitars.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 20, 2014)

An LTD EC-50 in their ugly ass "Titanium" color. I actually still have this guitar.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Apr 20, 2014)

First a pretty hard to play acoustic, then an Epiphone Les Paul 100 which I've since sold with no regrets. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 20, 2014)

Godin Freeway Classic in Black Pearl. Bought it new for less than $500 (before tax) and its one of the best playing guitars I've ever laid my hands on. Will never let it go. I wish Godin still made them. Been GASing for one of the blue flame burst Freeway Classics.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 20, 2014)

Black Strato Quier.
I'm sad I sold it even if it was crap


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll go with first "real" guitar

Ibanez ST50






the black one

I wasn't really very good to her. I wish every day that I'd have taken better care of her and kept her. I has a sad.......


----------



## perttime (Apr 20, 2014)

First guitar?
A cheap nylon string guitar they were selling by mail order in 1970s...

First electric?
1982 Ibanez MC150. I still have it.


----------



## Orandje (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine is a Ibanez GIO as well, actually still looks perfectly red and beautiful after 5-6 years.....
Realized the huge crack on the back of the neck like 2 years after the purchase.   herpderp

That doesn't bother me still, it's the best guitar for the buck since it was 222&#8364; or so.
Best starter Guitar ever! (Well, after the Nylon Accoustic everyone had before!  )
I guess I won't ever sell it. Still fun to play it, even with an M80M in posession.


----------



## yuvioh (Apr 20, 2014)

My 1st was a RGR08LTD, it was a great guitar despite the single pup but it had blackouts in them so not too bad. I let it go to upgrade to prestiges since I just fell for their necks and build quality. I do miss this axe but I have no regrets in letting this go.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 20, 2014)

My "first" stringed piece of wood was a Harmony classical that was mail order. 

My first real guitar was an Ibanez EX Series 350. My mom bought it for me brand new my freshman year of high school in 1994 (guitar is actually a '93 model). I still own & play her. Sooooo many wonderful memories. That's what started my love affair with Ibanez and trems.

Side note
**it's funny seeing how many of us started with a nylon string acoustic**


----------



## Journey (Apr 20, 2014)

My first guitar was an Ibanez Silver Cadet my dad got at a pawn shop then gave to me. I still own it and plan on keeping it. The first guitar I bought with my own money was a Jackson RR X series in Quicksilver. Plan on keeping it as well.

Seems like a lot of guitarists go through a cycle of trading,selling and buying guitars. I want to keep the ones that have sedimental value to me. I feel like if I sell them to get money, I will regret it when I have money. I'll have to post some pictures later. The Jackson was a huge upgrade that's for sure.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 20, 2014)

My first guitar was a little acoustic guitar that my parents bought for me one christmas. Wasn't really a good guitar.

My first electric was a Squier Affinity Strat back in 1998 I think. I've still got it though without pickups


----------



## aciek_l (Apr 20, 2014)

My first guitar was some old "Defil" borrowed from a friend:




Horrible guitar.


----------



## tssb (Apr 20, 2014)

A Stagg S300BK from a starter pack i got for Christmas. Sold it after a year, when a Jackson appeared in the household, but i remember the tremolo arm snapped and the threaded portion was stuck in the tremolo. Had dead spots all over the fretboard. Sold it to a RHCP fan, he was happy with it


----------



## Serenity (Apr 20, 2014)

A cheap grey starter strat by a company called Axe. It was pretty awful, but it got me playing.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 20, 2014)

A giant Spanish acoustic nylon string and I was only 8


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 20, 2014)

A spanish guitar that's collecting dust somewhere. Those finger picking days are long gone.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 20, 2014)

Pretty sure mine was an Ibanez GRG40. It was a pretty crappy guitar, but it was my first and I loved it. I had planned to keep it forever but some low life decided they deserved my things more than I did and broke into my parents house while I was at work experience. They stole my stereo, guitar, two pedals a couple of bags and a beanie, right before the christmas holidays. I was devastated.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 20, 2014)

les paul,hated it...


----------



## source field (Apr 20, 2014)

Yamaha EG112


----------



## Podium (Apr 20, 2014)

Jackson Dinky JS-30, great neck, horrible bridge, plays really nice overall..


----------



## gujukal (Apr 20, 2014)

A black/white Cort Strat, dont know the exact model but i think it was G200. It was pretty decent but half year later i got a black Ibanez GRG170DX. The sound was pretty good but it had some tuning issues, still used it for like three years before i bought an LTD MH-1000NT which is still my favourite guitar


----------



## LeffJoomis (Apr 20, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Pretty sure mine was an Ibanez GRG40. It was a pretty crappy guitar, but it was my first and I loved it. I had planned to keep it forever but some low life decided they deserved my things more than I did and broke into my parents house while I was at work experience. They stole my stereo, guitar, two pedals a couple of bags and a beanie, right before the christmas holidays. I was devastated.



Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. I would have been devastated too


----------



## Rubbishplayer (Apr 20, 2014)

Audition...by Woolworths...

I didn't take a picture of it at the time, but amazingly, Google yielded up this picture:






The only other thing I remember is that it smelt of pears when I smashed it up....


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 20, 2014)

First was 3/4 size POS acoustic with strings an inch off the fretboard.
First electric was a LP copy by a company called Montaya. It looked exactly like this- hell, maybe this is my old guitar lol


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 20, 2014)

Rubbishplayer said:


> Audition...by Woolworths...
> 
> I didn't take a picture of it at the time, but amazingly, Google yielded up this picture:
> 
> ...



I don't know why, but the thought of pear smell spewing from a guitar as it breaks is amusing to me. It's like that shitty tryptophan defense mechanism in turkey's that makes you sleepy after you eat it.


----------



## man jerk (Apr 20, 2014)

One of these





A silvertone Jupiter. My uncle borrowed it to me. It was old, really old, and not really worth anything. He lent me a small old school tube amp too that had seen better days. I learned to play Seasons in the Abyss on it, learned my first chords and how to show off in front of my brother and his friends. That's about it. 

He still has it. It's neat and interesting, but that's about it.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 20, 2014)

The first guitar that I was regularly playing was my dad's Alvarez-Yairi acoustic guitar. The first guitar I had that was actually mine was an import model B.C. Rich Warlock platinum series. I still have it, though it needs some work to be playable. It is by no means a great guitar, but I cannot bring myself to part with it for the low market value it has.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Apr 21, 2014)

My first guitar was a cheap classic in the late 80s, replaced by an acoustic Ibanez in 1994 (I still have it and it rocks).
First electric guitar, in 1995, a Yamaha Pacifica 112.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 21, 2014)

Squier Affinity Strat and an LTD EC-50.


----------



## s4tch (Apr 21, 2014)

Ibanez EX370FMTB. I bought it in 1993, had it for 18 years. It came with a set of DiMarzio Al DiMeola pickups and with a mini-switch for coil splitting the humbuckers, so it was probably my most versatile and one of my best sounding guitar to date. I don't abuse trems too much, so the trem only required some service 3 or 4 times in 18 years. Not an Edge/Lo-Pro/OFR quality for sure, but decent anyway.

I dunno why I sold it. (Actually, I do: I stumbled upon SSO and I got hit by severe GAS for an RG7620...  )


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 21, 2014)

s4tch said:


> Ibanez EX370FMTB. I bought it in 1993, had it for 18 years. It came with a set of DiMarzio Al DiMeola pickups and with a mini-switch for coil splitting the humbuckers, so it was probably my most versatile and one of my best sounding guitar to date. I don't abuse trems too much, so the trem only required some service 3 or 4 times in 18 years. Not an Edge/Lo-Pro/OFR quality for sure, but decent anyway.
> 
> I dunno why I sold it. (Actually, I do: I stumbled upon SSO and I got hit by severe GAS for an RG7620...  )




Love those EX models great freaking neck profile on them,very very underrated.


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh sweet Jesus. It's been exactly 30 years since I started playing guitar and my first one was a Memphis Strat copy I bought for $129 in 1986. White w/ white pickguard & maple neck. About a year or so later I got a red Charvel one humbucker with horrid Kahler fulcrum bridge. HORRID!


----------



## protest (Apr 21, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> One of these beauties. Fortunately for only about 6 months.
> 
> Memphis



I played a Memphis like this one on Saturday in a little guitar shop. The shop's tech had set it up and done a little work on it. You wouldn't believe how awesome it played. It actually wasn't for sale lol.



My first guitar was an Ibanez GSA 20 when I was around 17. Honestly, I don't really remember playing it much. I bought a LTD EX in a dark green sparkle finish shortly after, and again I honestly have little recollection of myself playing that very often either.

The guitar I consider my "first" guitar was a BC Rich NJ Warlock I bought on Ebay. Still have it, still play it, still can't any other guitar's action as low.


----------



## LeffJoomis (Apr 21, 2014)

s4tch said:


> Ibanez EX370FMTB. I bought it in 1993, had it for 18 years. It came with a set of DiMarzio Al DiMeola pickups and with a mini-switch for coil splitting the humbuckers, so it was probably my most versatile and one of my best sounding guitar to date. I don't abuse trems too much, so the trem only required some service 3 or 4 times in 18 years. Not an Edge/Lo-Pro/OFR quality for sure, but decent anyway.
> 
> I dunno why I sold it. (Actually, I do: I stumbled upon SSO and I got hit by severe GAS for an RG7620...  )



Wow, that one looks killer! I always miss my old Ibanez too


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 21, 2014)

A fluorescent yellow Kramer ZX30. Wish I still had it but I traded it in to get my second guitar (my sentimental favorite) - my Kramer 615.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2014)

Red Squier Strat...


----------



## stevexc (Apr 21, 2014)

LeffJoomis said:


> B.C. Rich Warlock, Bronze Series.



Haha that was my first electric too!

The neck wound up developing a severe twist, that plus the razor-sharp frets (and the fact that I tore it apart and sanded it down to bare wood) made it completely unplayable. I replaced it with my good ol' LTD M-10, which is a solid guitar for the money.

First 6-string, period, was a Samick classical - I think it was a Barcelona, but the internet filter here at work is blocking the Samick (or Greg Bennett, whatever) website for "malware", haha. Apparently their website's as bad as their instruments... anyways, the sales guy sold me that because I was a bass player at the time, and the "wider flatter fretboard will feel more natural and like a bass fretboard". Pfft.

My first bass, and first "guitar" period, was a kickass Peavey Millenium BXP 5 in trans black. Actually a really awesome bass, although I sold it to my brother to buy a "cooler" bass (Ibanez ICB400) that turned out to not be worth it, haha.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 21, 2014)

My first guitar is a 1993, B.C. Rich N.J. series Warlock. Awesome playing guitar. Still have/play it but needs a refret badly.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Apr 21, 2014)

My first is an Ibanez IJX121.I don't many people with one of those.


----------



## Force (Apr 21, 2014)

A plain black Status stratocaster & Gorilla amp package. The whole experience was terrible, constantly returning the amp for repair then replacement.

I still have the guitar, though it's not in much of a playing state, & the last amp they gave me is still working, albeit a little piece of anal ejection.


----------



## The Munk (Apr 21, 2014)

A Fender Gemini II acoustic. Still have it!


----------



## redstone (Apr 21, 2014)

A Ryan strat clone .. a very old piece of japanese crap. Funny detail, it has a zero fret.


----------



## Nile (Apr 21, 2014)

A Yamaha EG112C2 that came in a starter box. I still have it and it plays so incredibly good that I'm always tempted to buy another one for less than a hundred. It's my go to standard E guitar and sounds pretty good with the stock lower output pickups.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 21, 2014)

I played my dad's acoustic guitar (unknown make/model) for a couple months when I first started out, until I broke it.

He had used that guitar since the 60s when he used to play skiffle and light rock n roll (opened for several noteworthy bands back in the day) and the guitar was a big part of his past and how he fell in love with my mum. I was playing with it around the age of 15 before I stood it on my foot to close the door. It simply teetered over and crashed against the floor, cracking the neck at the headstock.

I have never been more broken-hearted in my life. The look on his face when I told him isn't one I'll forget in a hurry.


----------



## Maddixxx (Apr 21, 2014)

My first was a silvertone starter pack, it was absolutely horrible. I was around 10. And by the time I was 12, I thought I was metal and put heavy ass gauge strings on it, and tried to adjust it myself. Fair to say I completed ruined it thinking I knew what I was doing! I still have it.. Just laying around to remind me, let's say that I appreciate guitars a whole lot more now!


----------



## LeffJoomis (Apr 22, 2014)

Maddixxx said:


> My first was a silvertone starter pack, it was absolutely horrible. I was around 10. And by the time I was 12, I thought I was metal and put heavy ass gauge strings on it, and tried to adjust it myself. Fair to say I completed ruined it thinking I knew what I was doing! I still have it.. Just laying around to remind me, let's say that I appreciate guitars a whole lot more now!



Sounds like the time I first set up a Floyd by myself. It was a disaster, but at least I learned from it!


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine was a Samick one of them beginners packs with amp etc plug it in and all it done was scream like a kid getting its hand jammed in a door  then advanced to a Bronze series warlock! which i baby'd the hell out of it


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 22, 2014)

I began on an ARIA Pro II ( owned by a friend of mine ) before buying an old LesPaul-style Ibanez with 3 humbuckers. (yes, it's more powerfull ! )

I have no pictures, it was before the photography era


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Apr 22, 2014)

Cort X-11 with EMGs HZ, such a good guitar to begin with. Only problem it's that a floating locking bridge isn't the best to strat with,but it was good.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 22, 2014)

B.C. Rich Masterpiece Mockingbird. Still have it, still play it from time to time. Thinking of modding it in a few months, breathe some new life into it.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 22, 2014)

If you count that shitty yahama costco strat I learned smoke on the water on then thats my first axe  if we're talking the first guitar I ever 'actually' played it'd be an LTD EC-50 I had for about a month before my buddy bought it off me. Can't remember the exact model I replaced it with, some cheap ass LTD Viper bass that I still have in my closet.


----------



## J7string (Apr 22, 2014)

I had some Yamaha HSS Strat knock off. It didn't play the best, and I didn't know jack about setting guitars up, but it got me to wear I needed to go. I still have it lying around somewhere...


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 22, 2014)

A white Behringer iAxe 393 that had USB connectivity. It was a decent little thing and helped me develop my love for thicker strings and my hate for plain strings about .020


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 22, 2014)

I had an Ibanez GSZ120, which was a surprisingly nice guitar for the buck. It's still around the house here.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 22, 2014)

My first axe, I bought it in 1994 at age 19 after long hours at minimum wage. Still one of my favorites and the only guitar I am emotionally attached to. When I bought it, most people thought I completely lost it, buying this as a first axe for that much money (Wut? No USA Les Paul?) but I guess I've proven them wrong by now


----------



## feraledge (Apr 22, 2014)

I had a Squier HSS strat, bought new in 1993. Off white. I ended up replacing the pickups with a Gibson 59 humbucker, Hot Rails and some kind of lace sensor or something for the middle. Sold it to a pawn shop six years later for less than the what the pickups were worth.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ibanez GRX 40.. pretty sure that's the name. Anyway, awesome guitar for entry level. If I pick it up now I still say, wow I had a really good guitar when I first started playing.. 10 years later I still have it.. and I can't seem to get off the stupid guitar hero sticker I put on it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 22, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> I played my dad's acoustic guitar (unknown make/model) for a couple months when I first started out, until I broke it.
> 
> He had used that guitar since the 60s when he used to play skiffle and light rock n roll (opened for several noteworthy bands back in the day) and the guitar was a big part of his past and how he fell in love with my mum. I was playing with it around the age of 15 before I stood it on my foot to close the door. It simply teetered over and crashed against the floor, cracking the neck at the headstock.
> 
> I have never been more broken-hearted in my life. The look on his face when I told him isn't one I'll forget in a hurry.



I grew up playing my dad's acoustic guitar too. Luckily I still have it, and didn't need to step on it as yet! Too much sentimental values with it. My earliest memories in life have that guitar in them. 

He hasn't seen me play in 10 years since he attended our high school jazz band concert, and exactly doesn't know that I didn't stop playing and that I can somewhat 'shred'. I'm curious to see his reaction when the opportunity comes.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 23, 2014)

My first was an Epi Strat I borrowed from my dad. (This isn't mine, I don't have any pictures of it)






Then I found out Steve Vai and Ynwie have scalloped frets so if I do that I'll be better at guitar. I kind of want to pick up another one just because people looked at me like I was crazy when I said I had an Epiphone Strat.

My first guitar that was actually mine was a Washburn Idol.






I'll let you guess from the picture who my guitar hero was that the time(I'll give you a hint, I had some giant leather wristbands to go with it). It's been sitting in it's case for probably 5 years because I didn't know when you put in new pickups you don't just melt solder over the wire. I keep meaning to put new pickups in it but every time I have the money for new ones I find a new gun I need. But honestly, for being probably $400 it's one of the top guitars I've ever played. Even though the pickups don't work, from time to time I'll take it out and tune it by ear and still play it.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 23, 2014)

a walmart made by fender starcaster , like even below squire level haha


----------



## pott (Apr 23, 2014)

Charvel M4, 9 years ago. I didn't get why people bought Squiers when there are so many great axes for the same price second hand. It had a Floyd: first thing I did was take it apart, learn how it works, put it back together. I sold it last year because the neck was giving me cramps and I have no use for a Floyd, but man it was a GREAT guitar. Never had a hint of fret buzz on it, adjusted the neck twice in 8 years.


----------



## eddygdk (Apr 23, 2014)

My first guitar was an Ibanez gio, it was one of the starter packs that Ibanez made. i love it and i still have it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 23, 2014)

The first guitar I played was actually my dad's wonderful MIJ blue flower Fender Tele from the mid-80s, but when I eventually got my own guitar it was my trusty Dean Baby ML, which guided me through my early fiddlings of Smoke on the Water and my misguided attempts at Dimebag solos.





It doesn't get played so much any more, and it sits forlornly in its gig bag, tuned to open C. I should really get it out again - it's got a nice neck, and considering it's a totally stock guitar that I got for £100 the pickups are really, really loud and pretty good-sounding. I'd quite like to strip the paint and oil-finish it, I've seen another low-end Dean on here that had similar treatment and looked really good. I've never liked the metallic silver anyway.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 25, 2014)

Got it likely in 1991 in black.


----------



## petersenb9 (Apr 26, 2014)

A fake Dean ML by Arbor


----------



## fenderbender4 (Apr 26, 2014)

Technically an unknown brand of classical guitar. Electric-wise a MIM fender strat in black.


----------



## geese_com (Apr 26, 2014)

An old Samick Strat copy. I still have it.


----------



## patata (Apr 26, 2014)

Harley Benton/Washburn wannabe punkcaster(weird horns) with paul stanley's face on it even though I don't like KISS.Neck was like half a tree thick,pickups were winded like 20 times each(REALLY weak),tuners really sucked as well.Action was like 1-2 cm high.I smashed it to pieces a while ago actually.Wanted to see how easy it is to break a guitar.


----------



## Rei (Apr 26, 2014)

Peavey Raptor EXP Plus


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Apr 27, 2014)

I started out by playing bass with a Hamer Slammer. Then I got an Aspen single cut for cheap from a pawn shop and played it with a 1st gen POD through my little bass amp. Basically a Hondo. It was like this one: Aspen Guitar 70&apos;s Copy of L P Lawsuit Era | eBay

I ended up selling it back to the same pawn shop for $40. The guy at the pawn shop claimed he was an expert on Aspen Guitars , but I'm sure he was bullshitting. I kinda wish I still had it now.


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 27, 2014)

Its the one on the left:






Its called a Montana and was manufactured by Kaman Enterprises in Romania. I think it was $80- $90. This picture is recent and I want to put some new strings on it after 10+ years of sitting in a closet. We will see how it holds up!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 27, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Got it likely in 1991 in black.



This... Is actually really neat. It's like a Saber/RG hybrid.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thick neck for an ibby.


----------



## Zeetwig (Apr 27, 2014)

My first  A white J&D Les Paul type











Bought at the local music store. I can't find any info about it, there's no website and there was no spec list included with the guitar. It served me well though for many years, until it started getting some fretbuzz. I could probably have solved it myself with just a proper setup but, newbie as I was, I handed it in to the guy I bought it from, and he just wreaked havoc on the frets :S He probably tried a fret at a time and just filed down the ones that buzzed -.- I haven't set my foot in that store since.

Anyways, ignoring that the fretboard is a mess it actually plays really good! I have it tuned alternating fifths and fourths (C,G,C,G,C,G) and spend a few nostalgic hours with it every month 


Sorry for the poor quality of the pics. They were taken with an old-skool phone camera.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Apr 27, 2014)

My uncle's Emperador Les Paul bought from Greenland, I believe.
Something wrong with the bridge pup so I was left with the neck pup when playing metal... And to top it off I played it through a Squire Champ 15  
Good times, good times.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Apr 27, 2014)

Man.. cool thread

My first fiddle was a no name classical guitar. It had a cracked neck heel which meant the action was a princely 1cm at fret 12. I didnt know any better and basically learnt to play on that. At 14, my folks figured i was serious and got me an electric. It had a pine body and 2 single coil pups.. but i loved it. Didnt have much choice really.. there wasnt much to choose from where i grew up. Ibanez etc was stuff i could only see in magazines. Things dreams were made of.

First guitar i bought myself was at age 24. An Ibanez rs1010sl steve lukather model. I was chuffed.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was 15 years old. Christmas of 2005. Got a used MIJ Ibanez RG470 that came with a UV1000 case. Think I paid( my mother actually) $250 for it off of the evil bay. Wish I would have kept it. Sold it because someone tried to break into the case when I had it locked and busted one of the latches and put a big chunk in the body with a phillips screwdriver.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine was a red early 90s Ibanez EX Series with a lousy non-locking tremolo; I'm not sure the specific model. I bought it from a friend that had it for maybe 6 months and barely touched it, got a little 10 or 15w Peavey practice amp with it. sold it to a friend after a couple years when I upgraded to a 96 Les Paul Studio. The same day I bought the LP, I got a VTM120 & Fender 4x12 that was cheap at Daddys Junky Music in Dedham, MA. Boston area people would remember them, they had a few locations before they went under.


----------



## Lillub85 (Apr 28, 2014)

Very plain and bad quality, (at the time I thought it was the best thing ever) Epiphone Les Paul Special ll GT


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Apr 28, 2014)

Schecter Damien Elite Avenger with a floyd, still hate that bridge...


----------



## 3trv5u (Apr 28, 2014)

A cheap noname stratocaster copy.

FRET. BUZZ.

My first real guitar was an Epiphone Goth Explorer which was ok but I didn't really like it so I sold it and got an Ibanez RGR321EX.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Apr 28, 2014)

First was a entrylevel western-acoustic, but I got no idea where it has wandered off to.

First electric was a Washburn Dime333 db back in 2002-2003 or so, which I still own and play alot.


----------



## Lickers (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a Columbus Series 1. Even though it was my first guitar, I knew it sucked, badly.

Infact, it sucked so bad, it appears history has forgotten it completely. Not even the might of Google is apparently able to conjure a correct image of it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Silvertone strat copy.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 29, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I had an Ibanez GSZ120, which was a surprisingly nice guitar for the buck. It's still around the house here.



My first was actually the red version of this guitar. It's still one of my favorite guitars even though it only really gets played when I jam along to Opeth. It's seen all kinds of different turnings and my awful early set ups but the neck has stayed perfectly straight and aside from some paint chips and bridge wear its in great condition.


----------



## Wolfie677 (Apr 29, 2014)

An Epiphone acoustic with railway ties for frets and high tension wire for strings. Or at least that's what it felt like.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 29, 2014)

This guitar was actually really good. My dad (for some crazy reason) got me an American Deluxe Strat once I showed real interest in playing a few years down the road and I gave my pacifica to one of my good friends for his birthday.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Apr 29, 2014)

This may be why i prefer the feel of "odd" shaped guitars =)


----------



## Coreysaur (Apr 29, 2014)

My first guitar was blue Jackson PS-2 Performer,it was MIJ and the neck was really nice but pickups and bridge sucked so bad. Traded her in years ago.
Just like this one:


----------



## chugahlugah (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibanez gio 6 string.


----------



## Jemp (Jun 13, 2014)

I have no idea what model that was, but it was an Ibanez in a kit with a small amp. And second hand so yeay 
Was pretty good for the price. Bought my "real" first guitar 6 months later tho lol


----------



## nlaplante (Jun 13, 2014)

1995 Squier Stratocaster made in Mexico. 18 years ago. Took a beating over the years. The neck is unusable now. Has various waves in all directions.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was eleven when I got my first guitar,it was terrible.a 80$ washburn strat copy.
I put heavier strings on it.One or two of the saddles actually ripped off from the bridge.
11-52 
Ended up returning it,and getting an f-50 that was my first "actual" guitar.


----------



## snissors (Jun 13, 2014)

Ibanez Roadstar II. Black and purple. I loved it. Still have it, just a little beaten up.


----------



## fassaction (Jun 15, 2014)

Synsonics Terminator. It had a built in speaker, a bigsby style trem, and about 3/4 of an inch in the action. The guitar was absolutely the worst. It couldnt/wouldnt stay in tune, and the string trees must have had a sharp edge because it would break strings really quickly.

The sound....oh damn, it sounded terrible.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 15, 2014)

Ibanez RGIR. True workhorse guitar, I highly recommend the iron label series for all beginner metal players.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 16, 2014)

An epiphone SG-310. Yes, the one that looks like a cheap children's toy. I used to pretend that thing was the best guitar out, bought it some Duncans, then tried a cheap Jackson and realized how shit mine actually was. I'll never get rid of it though, it sits on the guitar rack closest to my head when I sleep.
Because, you know, sentimental value.


----------



## Lionel Draco (Jun 16, 2014)

Some Pyramid classical guitar.

My first electric guitar was a LTD MH-50.


----------



## metaldoggie (Jun 16, 2014)

First acoustic (24 years ago) was a Hondo (I think) - Gibson humingbird copy.
First electric was a year or so later, a squier strat with the squier starter amp and a RAT.


----------



## mike90t09 (Jun 16, 2014)

Epiphone SG Special. Got it Christmas of 8th grade. It was in a package deal. Thought I was Angus Young.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't remember my first acoustic, but my first electric was an Ibanez GSA60.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 16, 2014)

A Kramer xlII it is in parts at the moment I got it when it was red and the body is now green.


----------



## ferret (Jun 20, 2014)

Very very very first?

Some variant of those Synsonic built-in amp things (Not my pic):





My first "real" guitar after that was a Squire Strat.


----------



## thesnowdog (Jun 20, 2014)

A 3/4 Valencia classical, just like all the other kids at school, when I was seven.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Jun 21, 2014)

Supreme ST-1. It's an in-house brand of one of Denmarks largest musical instrument retailer. Pretty much a squier. It actually sounded and played pretty well, although there were some problems with the saddles and/or nut causing strings to break a few times and the 1st string at the 1st fret was completed muted.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine was a Washburn USA Steve Stevens model in white. My dad found it for me for $250. I should've held onto that guitar...


----------



## broj15 (Jun 21, 2014)

MIM fender strat that my dad "rescued" from the pawn shop that had the worst hum ever and couldn't stay in tune for shit. I still have it and would like to reshape the neck and replace the nut, tuners, and electronics, but life gets in the way.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 21, 2014)

When I was 12 I bought (almost all by myself!!) an Ibanez RG5EX1. I had already been playing a little on my brother's Epi SG G-400 and Affinity Strat, so I figured I'd skip the shit starter guitar thing  

I've still got it and it's gone through a ton of pickups and various mods over the years. Definitely a solid guitar. I've taken it as a backup to shows a bunch and used it live a few times. I don't have any recent pics of it, but here's one from about a year ago with a single 18V modded EMG 85 and foam in the neck/middle:





It currently has a single D-Activator in the bridge and one volume in the tone spot, but the pickup went microphonic a while back, so the guitar will be out of commission for a while once I send the pickup to Dimarzio to be fixed (hopefully for just the cost of shipping) Oh, and it also has a white Dimarzio Clip Lock strap to go with the binding


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 21, 2014)

Crate Electra.... Basically a Fender Strat-copy, 3-tone sunburst with white pickguard, rosewood board, and HSS pickup config. 

I got it at age 12, so around 1998. Extremely solid guitar, still plays well and holds tuning. And the bridge humbucker is actually pretty sweet.


----------



## AdamRogo (Jun 22, 2014)

ESP LTD EX-250, I think. It was a crappy bolt-on explorer. I still stuck EMGs in there of course!


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Red Squire Strat. I let a friend borrow it about 14 years ago and never got it back.


----------



## Daeniel (Jun 24, 2014)

Think I was quite lucky... one of my guitar teacher students was selling an american strat from '89. Sunburst, three single-coils... a classic. Had it for years, never tried another guitar as I didn't spend too much time playing unfortunately. 

After trying another couple of strats I realized mine actually sounded like shit, so I just swapped it for another one. Sentimental value, I know... but it's only an object.


----------



## DocBach (Jun 24, 2014)

First was a $99 BC Rich Warlock bronze, then it broke so I upgraded to the $200 bronze version which had a tone knob over the original's single volume knob which broke about as fast. Decided to get serious with a Schecter Damien 6. The Loomis Signature NT was my first 7 string. 

Right now I have a Hellraiser Hybrid C-7, an Ibanez M80M and am thinking about pulling the trigger on a Blackjack ATX C-1 in vampyre red because I miss the look of the Loomis and feel like I need a 6 string.


----------



## Dentom79 (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a Sunburst Squier Affinity Stratocaster.
After I got my first decent guitar, I tried modding it but failed miserably.

Ever since then I've always had the urge to start modding guitars again, but the fear of failing again like I did with the Squier holds me back.


----------



## Tisca (Jun 24, 2014)

MIJ Squier strat, back when they still made them (or just stopped). ~22 years ago.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 10, 2014)

ferret said:


> Very very very first?
> 
> Some variant of those Synsonic built-in amp things (Not my pic):
> 
> ...


My god those things were horrible.

My first guitar was some Epiphone, standard body style with some weird-ass tremolo that had a lever so you could make it a fixed bridge. I have no idea what model it was and can't find a picture of it anywhere. That was towards the latter end of the eighties. Back in those days, even a $300 guitar played like crap.

Edit: I located the guitar. An Epiphone S-800 with some weird Steinberg tremolo, coil tap, and three individual toggle switches to cut the pickups on and off. I researched it a little and apparently Gibson outsourced a lot of the Epiphone guitars to Samick for production. It wasn't a bad first guitar, but a cheapo Squire still plays better than that thing did. Guitar quality has come a long way in the last 25 years or so.


----------



## Hankey (Jul 10, 2014)

CrazyDean said:


> I don't remember my first acoustic, but my first electric was an Ibanez GSA60.



Same here. Is still have it, allthought I never play it anymore. Decent starter guitar with shitty pickups and electronics (I switched out mine) and a crappy tremelo (locked mine down)...


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 10, 2014)

Memphis Stratocaster, which is a company that was surprisingly owned by Gibson at one point. Standard import with a plywood body. Currently fitting it with a new pickguard and bringing it back into work after about being decommissioned about 7 years ago.


----------



## skydizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

An Ibanez GAX70.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Aug 15, 2014)

I had an acoustic that was some no-name brand when I was real young, then an early 90s Ibanez EX series as my first electric.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Aug 15, 2014)

This Squier Strat that was given to me by my brother 8-10 years ago, it was his first as well. This is what it used to look like back in the day compared to now.


----------



## Rubbishplayer (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh wow, I finally found it! A picture of Bulb's first guitar!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 5, 2016)

This, only right handed:


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 5, 2016)

Bronze warlock, the "better" one.


Technically, one of the first act guitars was my first, but it was so unplayable that I ended up just taking it apart to see how hard it was to assemble a guitar. It remained apart.


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to be looked at as a ....head for this one. My dad gave me my first guitar when I was 13. I actually think that he believed I was going to quit playing relatively quickly.

So, he called me into his room and said I could have this guy as long as I kept playing. Had her for 20 years in November.






Not a clear pic of the headstock but it's a Gibson Les Paul Custom (1976)


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 5, 2016)

NoodleFace said:


> I'm going to be looked at as a ....head for this one. My dad gave me my first guitar when I was 13. I actually think that he believed I was going to quit playing relatively quickly.
> 
> So, he called me into his room and said I could have this guy as long as I kept playing. Had her for 20 years in November.
> 
> ...





I guess i'll do it....


....head.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 5, 2016)

my first was a Ibanez GB-10 for my 18th birthday.


----------



## dmlinger (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine was a Sam Ash limited edition Fender Fat Strat (MIM). It was candy apple red and I installed a mirror pickguard on it to make it extra punk rawk.

Ended up selling it to Guitar Center for $100 one year in college to help fund a half baked trip to Panama City Beach for spring break. Good memories!


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 5, 2016)

I started as a bass player. My first bass was an Ibanez SR300dx in metalic blue. it was the old SR shape, what they use today for the GIO






For the price of that bass I have never encounter any other "cheap" bass that sounded that good, all of my friends basses including squires were garbage compared to lol.

Plus I had the action soooo low that only I could play that bass, no one else could play it without frett buzzing all over the place on the low string lol. But it gave me an amazing feeling for slaping as it was soooo easy to do


My first guitar I bought years latter as a fun device was an LTD F-50 in cardinal red. Again for the price was an awesome guitar.






^^ not mine, but similar. With the black hardware and headstock

I still got both stored back in my country, not really planing to sell them, specially the bass, the guitar I wont get any money for it so why bother either. Planing to eventually bring them back to me on a next visit. Bass I would keep it the same, but the guitar Im thinking to use it as a platform to mod, new hardware/pups/ maybe a new paint job, maybe even change the inlays


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 5, 2016)

'79 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe goldtop


----------



## pahulkster (Feb 6, 2016)

Ibanez EX170. Still one of my main guitars. New pickups, tuners, and neck finish put on over the years. Will never sell. Also my only new guitar for over twenty years and probably 30 guitars before I bought my LP.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 6, 2016)

Carvin DC700


----------



## MajorTom (Feb 6, 2016)

The cheapest solid spruce top and solid rosewood back and sides classical guitar that Yamaha made, my parents bought it for me when I was 5, I still have it all these years later, and still play it occasionally, though it's kept at my parents house, my mum wanted to keep it for sentimental reasons.

I actually think it sounds a lot better today than the day I was bough it, though that just might be my ears playing tricks on me.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 6, 2016)

First proper one was an old USA Peavey that had been in a fire.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 6, 2016)

Nlelith said:


> Carvin DC700



Your very first guitar ever was a Carvin DC700? Like, you started with an awesome 7 string as your very first? Are you sure?

Also, mine was a guitar hero 2 guitar...



But in reality, it was a squire strat in candy apple red, you know, one of the ones that can't hold tune with a 3/4 size scale.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 6, 2016)

*So sorry for wasting all this space here but my firsts were such big deals to me, that I felt like sharing the details about what drove me into the world of music and guitars. 

TL;DR version: Some really crappy guitars with no pictures. 
Apologies again. I sure don't expect anyone to really read all this but it was fun to write and reminisce. Thanks for allowing me to do so. 

> First that I played:*

Don't know what brand it was... but guessing a very low-end brand/ model. It was an acoustic that wound up in our barn. I found it in the hay-loft one day while rummaging around. I was probably 5-6 yrs old. It was missing several strings but I loved just resting it on my lap and picking notes and using random objects to slide up and down the fret-board... trying to imitate songs that I had heard. Eventually I held it correctly and would try playing several strings at the same time like I had seen musicians do lol. It disappeared shortly after that and I remember feeling sad that it was gone. 

*> First that was given to me:*

My first experience with an electric guitar was with a (1960's or early 70's) Harmony ( beat to death). My sister was dating this guy in middle-school. I was about 12 yrs old at that time. This guy was very talented... was in jazz-band at school, did talent shows, etc. It seemed like every time that he came over to our house, that he and I would wind up talking about music and guitars. Sometimes he would even bring that guitar so that I could fool around with it. He would teach me licks, chords, etc. Dude was so cool in my eyes. 

One day he calls and asks to speak to me instead of my sister lol. So he asks me if he can stop over later and give me something. I'm thinking maybe an album or something like that. Well... He shows up later and tells me to come out to his mom's raggedy old car. ( Keep in mind that we were all poor as paupers). So we go out there and he opens the trunk. 

And sitting there in an old nasty gig-bag was what he revealed to me as his brand new ( used) Squire. I gushed over it for a few minutes and thought that was the surprise that he had wanted to share with me. But it wasn't. 

Lying beside it was a tiny little beat up dusty amp and his Harmony guitar. So with his mom, my mom, and my sister standing there... he picks up the amp and guitar and hands 'em to me and says "For you, dude". I was like . I remember looking back and forth at everyone as if it must be some kind of joke! I must've played that thing every day for the next few years. The cable and electronics were shorting out all the time and the it was without a high E for the majority of those years but I just loved that thing. 

*> First that I bought:

*I had that Harmony until I was 15. Was living with my Mom at that time and she was out of town. So I told my buddy ( that had his license but no car) to walk down to my house so that he could go with me to the guitar shop. I had my learner's permit but needed a licensed driver with me in order for me to drive lmao. So we go down to the guitar shop to just look around. 

We get there and go inside and among all these expensive axes was this flying-v hanging on the wall. Well it was all over at that point. I fell in LOVE with that thing! It was HH and in an awesome silver/ black burst. I was awe-struck. Played it for a few minutes and found out that it might actually be affordable!! I honestly don't remember what it cost but it had to have been REALLY cheap. I'm guessing that it was maybe $150-$200. We left, drove all the way home, grabbed my Harmony, and headed back lol. I don't recall what they offered me but remainder wasn't much. Went to the bank and took out all that I had in there minus maybe $10... just enough to keep my bank acct open lol. Went back and handed them every dime that I had and the Harmony and left with this "most awesome/ most bad-ass guitar ever known to man". 

"VJ Rendano" was all that it had on the head-stock... written in black Gothic lettering. I've searched online in recent years to try to find that particular model but discovered that VJ Rendano is actually the name of a musical instrument wholesale/ retail company out of Cleveland Ohio. From what I've seen, they deal in very low-quality instruments/ accessories lol. No matter... It was still an awesome guitar to a poor kid like me. Couldn't even afford a strap for it so asked my grandpa if he could give me one of his neck-ties one day. a couple holes and some duct-tape later, I had me a strap!


----------



## NicePants (Feb 6, 2016)

Ibanez RG5EX1. Got it for Christmas in 2007 with a case and a really crappy Raven amp. Swapped the INF pickup in the bridge with a DiMarzio Evo in 2009, and swapped the neck pickup with an Air Norton last year (which was horribly set up by Guitar Center and buzzes like a beehive). I've used it as my main guitar for the past 8 years and have maintained it horribly, as evidenced by the oxidized bridge and oxidized knobs and oxidized just about everything else lol.

I've had a few guitars since then, but they were all crappy. Got a Squier from a friend that I used as a back up for a few years, then a super crappy silver Gio GSZ120 that I bought off another friend and sold back a few months later. But ol faithful's been with me through all of that and about five amps and a trillion pedals. She's been having problems though. I'm looking at some new guitars and will keep her probably as a project guitar.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 7, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> Your very first guitar ever was a Carvin DC700? Like, you started with an awesome 7 string as your very first? Are you sure?


Yep, and I never even played guitar before ordering it. But I was 22 already, and had enough income to afford it. People, who started to play in their youth on Squires are probably much happier guitar players than I am, haha.


----------



## Opion (Feb 7, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Bronze warlock, the "better" one.
> 
> 
> Technically, one of the first act guitars was my first, but it was so unplayable that I ended up just taking it apart to see how hard it was to assemble a guitar. It remained apart.



Whoa, dude. Are you me? This story is exactly like mine! My very first guitar was a red First Act piece of junk, then I got a Bronze Warlock. I ended up tearing up the First Act just to see how everything worked and was my first foray into guitar work, and now I do everything my self (that I can do atleast). That's awesome


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 7, 2016)

Don't have a pic but it was a red late 80s or early 90s Ibanez EX series. Second one was an ebony 96 Les Paul Studio.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 7, 2016)

So a few pages (and years) ago I posted my first, a silver Dean Baby ML. Here it is posing with my first amp... this was a true Rig of Doom:







Anyway... this is what it looks like now.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 7, 2016)

Humbuck said:


> '79 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe goldtop



THAT is an impressive first guitar.


----------



## Edika (Feb 7, 2016)

I started playing guitar quite old, in comparison to others, about 20 years old. I had gone through piano and violin without sticking with either and while I was studying violin I started listening to metal and wanted to play electric guitar. My family wasn't rich and they were trying to give us a rounded education but I assume it wasn't the best thing in their eyes that I wasn't sticking to an instrument. They suggested I should do classical guitar for a couple of years but I declined. I was 15 and was bored of classical instruments. I wasn't much into that music anyway and just wanted that glorious distortion. After I stopped doing violin and went to the University for studies, my best friend rekindled my interest in electric guitar as he was playing in a band. I felt ready and decided I would stick with this instrument. I bought his first electric guitar which he played for a few years while we knew each other until he bought the guitar of his dreams (back then). I was a complete noob but I had heard and tried that guitar and it was alot better from what I would get with the money I paid back then. It wasn't that cheap but it was worth it.
So after this huge prologue here it is. A Squier MIJ Floyd Rose series. 



One of the best playing guitars I've played so far. Needs a new bridge pup and maybe a complete electronincs overhaul but this would be the last guitar I would sell. I hope my daughter picks up guitar so I can pass the torch to her when she grows up.


----------



## metale (Feb 7, 2016)

My Epiphone was my first guitar. Find the differences 

1998





2003





2011





2012





2016







Stock
EMG 85+81, black knobs, 2nd toggle switch. EMG 85 replaced with a 60 shortly after.
Sold in 2007 to a friend
Bought back in 2011, removed 2nd toggle switch
BKP Mississippi Queen + Black Dog, CTS, Jensen PIOs
Swapped the Mississippi Queen for a Mule, and the black knobs for gold knobs


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 7, 2016)

My first guitar was an 80's (not sure of the exact year) Squier Stratocaster. I wound up trading it in to get a Fernandes Native X because I wanted something with humbuckers, but I kinda regret it now, since I could have just gotten a humbucker put into the Strat, but I was a clueless kid.  The only difference is, mine didn't say "Stratocaster" on the headstock in the big 70's-style font, it was a lot smaller.


----------



## laxu (Feb 7, 2016)

An Ibanez Stagestar. It's a basic H/S/S strat copy but what set this apart was that the finish must've been at least 1cm thick and it took a wrench to turn the B-string tuner. Had a real baseball bat neck too.


----------



## necronoid (Feb 7, 2016)

A bcrich warbeast I still own.All factory stock unless the plastic string nut that I replaced with a bone one. I don't want to sell it because ain't getting more than 150 usd


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 7, 2016)

1983 Peavey Mystic blue hardtail. I don't have a picture of it, but I found a picture of another one on the web.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 7, 2016)

First real guitar was a candy apple green mij rg570. Wish I kept it looking back, that's what kindled my ibby love


----------



## VVolverin3 (Feb 8, 2016)

Some cheapy Ashton nylon acoustic. Didn't care for it much.


First electric, a Chinese LP copy called an Electa. Now his name is Gastly.






Before/After


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 8, 2016)

Opion said:


> Whoa, dude. Are you me? This story is exactly like mine! My very first guitar was a red First Act piece of junk, then I got a Bronze Warlock. I ended up tearing up the First Act just to see how everything worked and was my first foray into guitar work, and now I do everything my self (that I can do atleast). That's awesome





Haha yea dude, that's exactly my story. After reading through this thread though, it looks BC Rich made off pretty well in the early 2000's.


----------



## craigny (Feb 8, 2016)

A Dean Z signature Strat copy...I think it had the pointy Jackson style headstock.


----------



## Ebart (Feb 8, 2016)

Antares acoustic then a Mexican Fender strat. If you don't count the Synsonics guitar I had when I was very young. Had a built in speaker and everything. Actually saw the same one at the swap meet a few months ago and almost bought it but dude wanted $100 for it and it was beat to hell! GTFOH with that!


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 8, 2016)

Behringer starter kit strat. That thing was a pile but it got me hooked on playing.


----------



## Soya (Feb 8, 2016)

A Gibson les Paul custom, cherry burst with an ash top I think. Don't hate


----------



## watson503 (Feb 9, 2016)

First guitar I ever got was an Ibanez Roadstar II, got it for Christmas way back in 1984. Rockin' Robin was half a block away from my mom's work and I'd spend an hour or two there a day looking at all of the guitars and basses. Looking back, it seems magical as you'd walk in and there'd be so many new guitars - especially when they really began pushing Ibanez, there'd be rows of different models and colors hanging above from the ceiling, as a kid this was just too cool.


----------



## rikwebb (Feb 9, 2016)

My first one of my own after playing my dads guitars on the weekends, was a Encore Strat that my Dad got from a car boot for £15 when i was 15, still have it but its in pieces currently waiting for me to give it a paintjob and some new hardware.

2nd was a Vintage SG copy (in the attic at my moms currently).

Then a Jackson J32RR which is currently tuned to Drop A.

Then for my 21st i got a PRS SE Camo. Currently in Drop C i think.

Then i started buying my own.


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 9, 2016)

A made in Japan Squier Stratocaster... Black one with a white pickguard...
Regret selling it to fund my second guitar


----------



## beezwx (Feb 12, 2016)

My 1st was a Telestar acoustic that a friend gave to me when he upgraded to a better acoustic himself. Then I scrapped up a few bucks, after destroying my fingers on the acoustic, and bought a LP copy as my 1st electric. Still have the acoustic over 30 years later. Sold the LP copy to upgrade to a better guitar - a neon pink Kramer! Hey, it was the 80's, hahaha.


----------



## LTigh (Feb 12, 2016)

First guitar was a crappy low-end Kramer that I borrowed from my brother's friend after he got it and got bored with it because he found out that learning to play guitar was hard.

Had it for about 6 months before he decide he wanted it back after seeing how I learned a bunch of rock songs and chords on it and chicks started getting interested in my wannabe angry punker/metalhead schtick.

First guitar that I bought on my own was a meh-tier Hohner strat copy that I wound up modding to hell and later parting out. I _think_ that the body of my current frankenstrat _might be_ from that guitar, or maybe it was the Squire strat that I also modded to hell and later parted out.

Can't really be bothered to check right now. Maybe in the future if I want to swap the body of the frankenstrat out, but it's already got nice stuff in it.

First "grown-up" guitar I had was an Ibanez RG570 I got as a Christmas present-- unfortunately, this was lost in an incident what lead to my intense and rabid hatred of tweakers, in addition to the first "grown-up" guitar I bought with my own money-- an ESP "The Hybrid" prototype.

tl;dr: borrowed brother's friend's crappy Kramer, bought Hohner strat copy (and later crappy Squire "superstrat" w/ H-S-S & Floyd copy), got Christmas'd w/ a now-classic Ibby RG, bought first (and so far only) "real" ESP (meaning guitar w/ESP, not LTD brand), all effing meth-heads must effing hang.


----------



## gnoll (Feb 12, 2016)

ESP LTD EX-400.

I still have it now, 10+ years later. Pretty good guitar.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 12, 2016)

Ibanez grx 40


----------



## bigboy (Feb 12, 2016)

necronoid said:


> A bcrich warbeast I still own.All factory stock unless the plastic string nut that I replaced with a bone one. I don't want to sell it because ain't getting more than 150 usd



I been wanting this,came close to buying a restock a few years back


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 12, 2016)

My first 'guitar' was a yamaha strat, but the first guitar I properly picked out and actually bought was an LTD EC-50.


----------



## Atix (Feb 12, 2016)

My first guitar was an Ibanez Gio from a starter pack which I got for my 15th birthday. I remember the first thing I did was switch on the distortion and hit the E power chord for about 10 minutes until my mom had enough. Was so exited \m/






Atm it serves as a wall-hanger & hat rack. Also using it for experimental tunings, I think it's in DADGAD right now


----------



## necronoid (Feb 12, 2016)

bigboy said:


> I been wanting this,came close to buying a restock a few years back



Really? Is crappy as hell. Very hard to play seated, with the bcrich stock pickups without any kind of treble. Is not of the Japan series it is as plain as it looks.

Nevertheless it is my first guitar and I love it, all the faults are part of its charm.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 12, 2016)

necronoid said:


> Really? Is crappy as hell. Very hard to play seated, with the bcrich stock pickups without any kind of treble. Is not of the Japan series it is as plain as it looks.
> 
> Nevertheless it is my first guitar and I love it, all the faults are part of its charm.



Those warlock types play super well while seated. The shape lends itself very well to both standard and classical position. I have a cheap Chinese warlock and was super stoked at how well it played/plays.

Edit: oops, its a warbeast. My point remains though since its similar enough in shape.


----------



## snissors (Feb 12, 2016)

Ibanez Roadstar II bought in 1986. I still have it, and wish I had taken better care of it... I dropped it too many times when i was a not-so-careful teenager. I love the neck on it... So much better, in my opinion, than the wafer necks the RG has these days.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 12, 2016)

necronoid said:


> A bcrich warbeast I still own.All factory stock unless the plastic string nut that I replaced with a bone one. I don't want to sell it because ain't getting more than 150 usd



I been wanting this,came close to buying a restock a few years back


----------



## cpfc_fan (Feb 12, 2016)

The first i bought with my own money was my Snakeskin Jackson SL2H back in 2001. I still have it and it's still AWESOME!


----------



## EclecticFinn (Feb 12, 2016)

I still have mine. It's an old Epiphone acoustic and it was bought when I first started learning to play back in 1984. Throughout the years it's the only guitar I've never sold.


----------



## necronoid (Feb 12, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Those warlock types play super well while seated. The shape lends itself very well to both standard and classical position. I have a cheap Chinese warlock and was super stoked at how well it played/plays.
> 
> Edit: oops, its a warbeast. My point remains though since its similar enough in shape.



I'm sorry to say that you should play it seated before talking my man. It may look like a warlock, but believe me that the spiked body shape is only for the bravest northern men


----------



## yurokx89 (Feb 12, 2016)

One of my first guitar was handpaint LTD M300 with tiger and fire. Bill Lawrence pickup in bridge and Dimebucker in neck. It was awesome guitar for beginer.


----------

